# 1GB Photoblog Host



## PonsTerra (Jun 20, 2005)

A few days ago one of you guys bid $8.50, and won an auction on eBay for a 1 year photoblog package with PonsTerra. So here's another opportunity for another great deal. This auction is only at $1.99 right now. You can learn about the photoblog package below:

A must for any digital camera owner, a photoblog is your own online photo album. With PonsTerra.com you'll get a free domain name(you.com) free email(you@you.com), 1GB of storage, more than enough for any photo enthusiast(about 10,000 images) and free stats(example here)!

What you get:

A personalized domain name that you choose.
A personalized email address, again that you choose. The email works with all POP software or you can use the webmail client.
The photoblog software.
1 GB of spaceFree technical support by phone and email.
An FTP account for your domain.
Creating a photoblog is simple. We provide user-friendly software that lets you easily manage your online album. Just log-in:







To add an entry you just click new entry and fill the form:






It's that simple. And to change or delete you entry, just click view entries for a list of your "pages":






To get an idea of what your photoblog will look like visit wawerumiko.com. You can check to see if the domain name you want is available here.


----------



## PonsTerra (Jun 24, 2005)

*BUMP*
1 hour left on auction


----------

